# Washburn WCD187CEB/WCG187CEB 7 strings STEEL Acoustic ?



## gLOW-x (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi !
I didn't seen any movement here about Washburn WCD187CEB/WCG187CEB new Namm 2015 7 strings STEEL Acoustics :
Washburn WCD187CEB Acoustic Guitar
Washburn WCG187CEB Acoustic Guitar







I hesitate between those and Ibanez equivalent AEL207E (namm2014)
AEL207E






They have similar price. And i can't test them in my area... 
Anyone tried new Washburn ones ?
There are already feedback about Ibanez one


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeez, Washburn is still making guitars? 

It's good to see something a little more different. While visually the old dreadnought shape hasn't ever done anything for me, tonally they're awesome. 

Hopefully we'll see some in the wild to try out.


----------



## gLOW-x (Apr 29, 2015)

They are very reactive. Namm 2014 for Ibanez, and 2015 for Washburn.
Ibanez made one around 2000's.
Ibanez AJ307CE-NT
But it never worked, too expansive and "new".

Now they are back with an affordable model, and ppl are already used to 7 strings electric.
Of course, 7 strings (and more) nylon are made for several centuries (like Russian ones). But STEEL ones are very recent.
And affordable ones are from...2014


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 29, 2015)

Dude, it was sarcasm. 

I was just commenting on how stagnant Washburn as a whole has been the last few years.


----------



## gLOW-x (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, i know 
That's why i found their move very impressive. Nobody else reacted to Ibanez move, apart them.


----------

